# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Patrick Blake

## Perdita

Former Holby City and Coronation Street star Jeremy Sheffield has been cast in Hollyoaks.

The actor has signed up for the part of Dodger Savage's biological father Patrick Blake, who will make his first appearance on screen in a few weeks' time.


Â© Rex Features / Piers Allardyce

Â© WENN / PBI


While firm details of Patrick's first scenes have yet to be revealed, it's sure to be an emotional moment for Dodger as he comes face-to-face with his long-lost dad.

Dodger's world was rocked in the summer when he learned that wheeler-dealer Dirk (David Kennedy) is not his real father.

He initially kept his discovery to himself, but later lost his temper with Dirk for hiding the truth from him - and the pair's relationship has since been strained.

Sheffield had a short stint in Weatherfield last December and January as he took on the part of charmer Danny Stratton for Becky McDonald's departure storyline. He is also well-known for his role as Alex Adams on Holby City.

The actor commented: "I'm very happy to be joining Hollyoaks at a time when things are getting very exciting."


Â© Lime Pictures

Â© Channel 4


Earlier this year, Danny Mac - who plays Dodger - told Digital Spy that he was looking forward to the arrival of his character's real dad.

Mac said in August: "That's what's driving me through storylines at the moment. That's the place where it inevitably has to go, for better or for worse. He needs to find out who his father is and get some questions answered.

"It's such a life-changing time for Dodger, but it's nice that it hasn't been one big stunt or one big drama. Instead, it's just slowly fizzling through the other stories and building up. It's really good to have a prolonged storyline."

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------

tammyy2j (07-10-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Danny Mac has revealed details of Dodger Savage's first meeting with his biological father Patrick Blake.

Last month, show bosses announced that former Coronation Street star Jeremy Sheffield had been cast as Patrick for upcoming scenes which see Dodger track down his long-lost dad.

When Dodger finally gets Patrick's address in a future episode, he heads off to pay him a visit - bringing along Darren Osborne (Ashley Taylor Dawson) for moral support.

Mac told All About Soap: "Darren suggests he goes to visit Patrick and pretend to be gathering information for the census! Dodger's shocked when he first sees Patrick's house - it's huge with expensive cars on the driveway. It's the opposite to the place where Dodger grew up.

"As Dodger and Darren arrive at the house, they see a girl who later turns out to be Patrick's daughter Sienna. When Dodger meets Patrick, he's struck by what a decent, charming, handsome bloke he is. But when Dodger reveals he's his son, he doesn't get the reaction he was hoping."

The actor continued: "[Patrick is] adamant that his son Mark - which is Dodger's real name - is dead, because that's what Dodger's mum Anne told him years ago. It's an afternoon of bombshells because after Dodger proves his real identity, Patrick reveals Sienna is his twin sister."

Hollyoaks first announced the twin twist in early October and actress Anna Passey is playing the role of Sienna.

Asked where the story heads next, Mac explained: "You'll be seeing a lot more of Patrick and Sienna in the village in the next few weeks, as they try to build a relationship with Dodger. Suddenly Dodger has two families, so it'll be fun to see how it all plays out."

He added: "You're going to see him pulled in about a hundred different directions in terms of family. It's going to be a whirlwind for him - horrible, but very exciting."

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------


## tammyy2j

I dont think Dodger should trust this Patrick guy completely yet I think he is hiding something sinister 

On another board it claims he knows where Anna is or had her killed

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star Jeremy Sheffield has warned that his character Patrick Blake may show a manipulative side when he finds love in the village.

The actor confirmed that romance is on the horizon for Patrick, who looks likely to become a more prominent character over the next few months.


Sheffield told Inside Soap: "I know who he gets together with! There's a certain type of relationship dynamic Patrick seems to enjoy - he likes to manipulate someone a bit.

"Therefore, he would be into anyone who's pliable, who he could dominate in some way. But I think it's best to leave it to the viewers' imagination as to who that might be."

Sheffield added that he was pleased to see Patrick take over as headteacher at the Hollyoaks sixth form college earlier this year.

Asked whether he could do the job in real life, he replied: "I do quite enjoy the power of it! My mum used to be deputy head of a big comprehensive school, so I went on a few school trips with her when I was younger - all the kids were looking up to her and trembling in their boots. I would quite enjoy that!

"But I think I'd probably be a bit too lenient - not like Patrick."

----------

lizann (20-03-2013)

----------


## lizann

he is too handsome for anna  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Amy Downham has revealed that Patrick Blake becomes "quite scary" in an upcoming argument with her character Jen Gilmore.

Art teacher Jen faces a tough time on screen next week as her secret relationship with student Tilly Evans (Lucy Dixon) is finally exposed to everyone at the sixth form college.

Jen holds out hope that she can save her career once the truth is out, but her attempts to seek forgiveness from strict headteacher Patrick backfire.

Downham told Digital Spy: "He's quite frightening! Patrick threatens Jen, and you definitely see the beginning of a different side to him in that scene. 

"Jen is quite shocked by that, as to begin with, you might think that Patrick is what the college needs - he's got power, he's got control and he's got some good ideas.

"Jen tries to lie her way back into the college or into another job. But Patrick says, 'If you ever come near my students again, I'll do whatever it takes to keep you away'. It's quite scary."

Patrick (Jeremy Sheffield) appeared to be a charming character when he joined Hollyoaks last year, but show bosses will continue to explore his darker side over the next few weeks.

Viewers have already seen glimpses of a sinister nature to Patrick in scenes with his ex-wife Anna, who is terrified of him.

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star Jeremy Sheffield has warned that Maxine Minniver should be wary of his character Patrick Blake.

Patrick steps in to help Maxine (Nikki Sanderson) next week by offering to tutor her when he discovers that she can't read.

Although Maxine believes that Patrick is just being friendly, fans know that the college headteacher has a sinister side as his ex-wife Anna (Saskia Wickham) is terrified of him.

Speaking to Digital Spy about Patrick's offer to help Maxine, Sheffield admitted: "There's definitely an ulterior motive! I'm not sure Patrick is aware of this, though. He's not pre-meditated or psychotic - in his mind, he's able to help Maxine and he likes to play that role. 

"Of course, as an audience, we see that as somebody who's controlling and manipulative. However, Patrick thinks he's just being helpful!"

The actor added: "Patrick sees an opportunity to help Maxine, and it's a dynamic he's drawn to again and again throughout his life. You can imagine it being very similar to the beginning of the relationship he had with Anna. 

"We haven't been through an exact scenario of how Anna and Patrick met, but you could well imagine it's the same as how he's met Maxine. 

"He's found a vulnerability in Maxine, so that piques his interest and starts to draw him towards her. The audience will definitely be suspicious that this could be something more sinister."

----------


## Perdita

Patrick Blake may have seemed like a nice guy when he made his debut last November, but viewers have since seen glimpses of a much darker side to his personality.

As revealed in our other reports in recent days, Patrick steps up his controlling behaviour next week as he is horrified to learn that daughter Sienna and son Dodger have been visiting their troubled mother Anna at the care home.

Not wanting his family to have any contact with Anna, the college headteacher becomes threatening and forces her to reject her children in emotional scenes.

Digital Spy recently chatted to Jeremy Sheffield, who plays Patrick, to hear his thoughts on his character's startling behaviour.

How are you finding your time at Hollyoaks?
"I'm loving it a hundred times more than I thought I would! I was looking forward to it, but I had no idea that I'd enjoy it this much. All of the cast members have become really good friends, and that's probably the most important single factor for me at work. We get along more than any other cast I've worked with, and I've had some really good casts in the past.

"We all live quite close to each other and we go out together. That's been a fantastic experience. The other great thing is living in Liverpool. I'd never been to the city before, but I've completely fallen in love with it. I really couldn't have asked for life at Hollyoaks to be any better."

Did you audition for the role of Patrick or did Hollyoaks approach you to join?
"They approached me, very kindly! I'm still not entirely sure how it came about, but I had a phone call and they offered me the part. I had a meeting with Rick Laxton, who's the head of casting at Hollyoaks, and he told me all about the character of Patrick. Once I started hearing what Patrick was all about, I knew it was something that I'd really like to play."

How do you feel about playing a character with a real sinister side?
"It's a lot of fun! You've probably heard this all before, but the baddies are always the best parts to play. I suppose it's because you're allowed to behave in a way that you never would in real life. It gives you an excuse to do things that would be completely unacceptable otherwise, but that's part of what being an actor is all about.

"I think Patrick is a very complex man. I'm trying to play somebody who could be real - who could be your neighbour, your child's headmaster, or somebody who lives round the corner. I'd like him to be somebody who is believable, but also can be horrifically evil at times!"

Did you always know Patrick had a dark side, or did these more recent scripts come as a surprise to you?
"I definitely knew it was coming, and that was one of the main attractions of the role for me. I've played middle class nice people before and I've had a lovely time doing it, but to have that whole other level and a real dark side is much more exciting for an actor."

How does Patrick feel when Sienna decides to visit Anna in the care home next week?
"Patrick is very clear in his own mind about this. His morals are very clear and his ethics are very clear. He believes wholeheartedly that Anna is deranged and that she is dangerous for his children to be around. He genuinely believes that, and he does not see himself as being the reason for it! (Laughs.)

"Patrick is concerned about Sienna having anything to do with Anna. There's also the fact that Anna can reveal things about Patrick that he doesn't want his children to know. 

"Like all of Patrick's behaviour, he justifies it to himself as being the appropriate behaviour given that Anna is dangerous. He can back that up with fact, as she attempted to kill his children. For that reason, he's determined to make sure that Sienna and Dodger don't go to see her - or have any contact with her at all."

We'll also see Patrick being quite threatening towards Anna at the care homeâ¦
"Yes, this is a scene which is loaded with history. This couple have been in each other's lives for many, many years and the dynamic has been the same for all those years. Patrick has had complete power over Anna. That's what he strives for in all of his relationships and all aspects of his life - control and power. To him, that's completely normal and he doesn't see it as abusive.

"Saskia Wickham, who plays Anna, is fantastic in this scene. In a way, I have to do very little as an actor in scenes with her, because of her performance. Saskia immediately gives me that power as Anna crumbles whenever he's in the vicinity. That's because he's spent years grinding her down. 

"So this scene is a clear vision of their history together, and it's how the dynamic of this relationship has always been. Patrick has created this dynamic because, in his mind, Anna is a very dangerous woman who needs to be controlled. It's quite terrifying!"

Next week we'll also see Patrick helping Maxine with her reading. Is he just being friendly, or is there an ulterior motive?
"Oh, there's definitely an ulterior motive! I'm not sure Patrick is aware of this, though. He's not pre-meditated or psychotic - in his mind, he's able to help Maxine and he likes to play that role. Of course, as an audience, we see that as somebody who's controlling and manipulative. However, Patrick thinks he's just being helpful! 

"Patrick sees an opportunity to help Maxine, and it's a dynamic he's drawn to again and again throughout his life. You can imagine it being very similar to the beginning of the relationship he had with Anna. We haven't been through an exact scenario of how Anna and Patrick met, but you could well imagine it's the same as how he's met Maxine. 

"He's found a vulnerability in Maxine, so that piques his interest and starts to draw him towards her. The audience will definitely be suspicious that this could be something more sinisterâ¦"

Have you had much reaction from the public yet for playing Patrick?
"I have had quite a bit! Out in Liverpool, there are a lot of locals who watch the show. Initially it was, 'Oh, you're Dodger's dad!' But recently people have been saying, 'You're Patrick Blake!' 

"It's been very interesting, as people have said that they don't think Patrick is going to be very nice! It's great that they've already seen subtle hints of what's to come. The audience are definitely picking up on the fact that there's something not quite right about this manâ¦"

Are there any cast members you'd like to share more screen time with?
"I've worked with most people already, but I haven't worked with many of the McQueens apart from John Paul, so I'd love to do more with them. Although I'm not sure how that would come about and how they'd end up in the same room together, because they live in such different worlds. 

"I also haven't done much with Nick Pickard, and I think some scenes with his character Tony would be more possible as their ages aren't too different."

With the British Soap Awards voting continuing, is there anything you would say in support of Hollyoaks?
"Well, I'm not an expert on soap, but I do get a very strong sense that the show is in the middle of a big change and an improvement. I believe that ratings have gone up, while storylines and writing are improving all the time. Hopefully the audience are seeing that, and it would be really nice for that to be recognised."

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks' Maxine Minniver will be left startled when she sees a glimpse of Patrick Blake's dark side later this month.

The pair have recently got together as a proper couple, but Patrick's controlling behaviour looks set to cause problems between them over the next few weeks.

Things look up for Maxine (Nikki Sanderson) in upcoming episodes as she lands a new job as the manager of College Coffee.

Maxine soon gets carried away with the role, and when sixth former George Smith (Steven Roberts) quits the shop as a result of her power-mad behaviour, Patrick turns nasty by revelling in her failure.

Patrick (Jeremy Sheffield) later has a change of heart as he needs Maxine's help when the venue for an event he's hosting falls through.

When Maxine offers up the coffee shop as a replacement, the evening goes well until Maxine tries to dance with him in front of his guests.

Becoming sinister once they're in private, a furious Patrick grabs Maxine's arm and warns her never to embarrass him like that again.

Fans can also expect more scenes with Patrick's ex-partner Anna Savage (Saskia Wickham) later this month.

When Anna finds out that Patrick gave Dodger a false alibi for Texas's murder, she visits Patrick at home, accuses him of killing Texas and vows to get revenge.

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks' Patrick Blake will frighten girlfriend Maxine Minniver once again when he lashes out at her in an angry temper.

Viewers will have seen Patrick (Jeremy Sheffield) turn nasty with Maxine (Nikki Sanderson) a few weeks ago when he threatened her for embarrassing him.

Patrick's latest outburst will happen after he takes Maxine out for dinner, despite the fact she has already made plans with Ash.

 Over dinner and in a bid to fit in with the Blakes, Maxine jokes with Dodger and Sienna about Patrick's OCD. However, she is unaware of how uncomfortable Patrick is during the conversation.

Back at the flat later on, Patrick makes Maxine very aware of how she made him feel. He then starts throwing things out of the kitchen to Maxine's horror.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks Ash Kane will become increasingly suspicious of Patrick Blake next week and makes the decision to visit his ex-wife Anna again.

Maxine (Nikki Sanderson) is still keen to prove to Ash (Holly Weston) that Patrick (Jeremy Sheffield) is a good man and invites her for dinner. 

Maxine's plan appears to be working as Patrick and Ash bond over a book. However, Maxine becomes jealous of their intellectual closeness and this is further highlighted later on during a pub quiz at The Dog.

Maxine tells her boyfriend how she is feeling but when he gives her a back-handed compliment, she doesn't feel reassured. 

Unaware to them, Ash is watching and she starts to get her nagging feeling back that something isn't right. 

She decides to go and see Anna again, and is intrigued when she warns her to protect Maxine and to help her build a case against her ex-husband.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks viewers can expect fireworks next week as Patrick Blake discovers that his son Dodger Savage has betrayed him.

Regular viewers will know that Dodger (Danny Mac) recently had a one-night stand with Patrick's on-off girlfriend Maxine Minniver (Nikki Sanderson).

Upcoming episodes see Patrick (Jeremy Sheffield) turn detective after realising that Maxine has had a secret termination following her night with a 'mystery man'.

When Patrick later spots a suspicious encounter between Dodger and Maxine, he puts the pieces of the puzzle together and uncovers their secret.

A furious Patrick wastes no time before confronting his son, who is forced to confess all and beg for forgiveness.

Unfortunately for Dodger, there's no reasoning with Patrick and he is quickly disowned by his dad. 

A Hollyoaks source told Digital Spy: "Patrick wants nothing more to do with Dodger, but whether he'll be able to control his anger with Maxine remains to be seen."

----------

tammyy2j (22-10-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks will explore the issue of domestic violence in a new storyline as Patrick Blake starts hitting his girlfriend Maxine Minniver.

Next week's episodes see school headteacher Patrick (Jeremy Sheffield) lash out at Maxine for the first time after discovering that she had a one-night stand with his son Mark 'Dodger' Savage when they were recently separated.

Viewers of the Channel 4 soap have already seen a slow build-up to the shocking moment, as Patrick has often been shown as possessive and controlling in his relationship with Maxine.

Nikki Sanderson, who plays Maxine, told Digital Spy: "I feel very honoured to be part of this storyline, because it's such a serious issue. Obviously there are many people out there who are going through the exact same thing at the moment. 

"There are also probably people who are in the beginning stages of it, but don't recognise the signs that it will turn into a domestic violence relationship.

"I'm really honoured that myself and Maxine have been chosen to do this. I hope that me and Jeremy can really do the storyline justice and make it as realistic as possible."

Sanderson has been preparing for the storyline by thoroughly researching the issue, and is hoping that the upcoming scenes will raise awareness among viewers.

She continued: "I'm hoping it will be quite insightful for the audience and people might learn a lot more about domestic violence relationships.

"We've been very subtly brewing this story over the past six months. Up until now, Patrick has lost Maxine her home because he bought the flat that she rented. She's also lost all of her friends, because Patrick has alienated them all. 

"She has no financial independence, because Patrick made her quit her job and become a housewife. He's also been encouraging her to change her appearance and how she dresses, so it's been very, very subtle. It's not just an overnight thing. In order to make the story real, it had to take time to build up."

----------

tammyy2j (22-10-2013)

----------


## lizann

patrick tells nancy and darren that maxine is abusing him

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks headteacher Patrick Blake will be arrested later this month after he is finally reported to the police for domestic violence.

Patrick's son Dodger Savage (Danny Mac) is responsible for shopping him into the authorities, feeling that his twisted father needs to face the consequences of his actions.

Last month, Patrick's partner Maxine Minniver (Nikki Sanderson) tried to expose him as a domestic abuser as she left him on their wedding day, but she chose not to tell the police about her year-long ordeal.

Scenes airing in a fortnight's time see Patrick and Dodger both attend Maxine's latest baby scan together in a bid to put the past behind them, but tension soon flares up once again.

As Dodger loses patience with the situation, he goes behind Maxine's back and reports Patrick (Jeremy Sheffield) to the police, leading to the evil villain being arrested for domestic abuse.

Viewers will have to wait and see whether Patrick faces any charges, but the arrest comes as part of a big week for the Blakes in general.


With Sienna (Anna Passey) still locked away in the boiler room at Hollyoaks High, she is left stunned when her old enemy Tom Cunningham stumbles across her.

Tom (Ellis Hollins) has followed Nico and Peri to the school after spotting them carrying out a plan to sneak inside after hours, but whether he will be prepared to come to Sienna's rescue remains to be seen.

Events come to a head at the school when mischievous Nico (Persephone Swales-Dawson) goes a step further by putting fish from the canteen behind all of the radiators.

As Nico turns the heat up for the prank, smoke starts billowing from the pipes in the boiler room - which will no doubt mean danger for Sienna if she is still trapped inside.

----------

tammyy2j (10-09-2014), xx_Dan_xx (10-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks villain Patrick Blake is the cause of the soap's upcoming train crash, Jeremy Sheffield has revealed.

Jeremy, who plays the Channel 4 soap's Mr Nasty, admitted that his character would have a big part to play in a train disaster that is due to rock the village, with not all of those involved coming out alive.

At the Inside Soap Awards, Jeremy and his co-star Nikki Sanderson, who plays Maxine Minniver, won Best Storyline for their portrayal of domestic abuse and Nikki said of the crash: "We all know that Patrick's not a very nice man. Let's just say his not nice man-ness might be involved."

Jeremy agreed: "Might be very much involved and the reason the entire crash happens. Oops.

"It is exciting. I was on location yesterday and the set looks amazing, incredible."

Nikki, who also won Best Actress at the awards, added that although Maxine and Patrick had split it wasn't the end of their storyline: "Everyone always goes, 'Is that it for you and Patrick?'

"No, it's not. I'm carrying his child so we always have a link and there's always going to be something there. He can still manipulate and control me from afar, he doesn't have to be my partner to do that."

Jeremy said: "In real people's lives these things have repercussions for decades, for the rest of their lives because they have children involved. They're not shying away from that and these are the things that we're going to see in the future."

----------

lizann (07-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

rumour he is dying of brain tumour

----------


## tammyy2j

Jeremy Sheffield has teased an upcoming plot for his character Patrick Blake and Theresa McQueen.

Viewers know that Theresa (Jorgie Porter) has recently started working as Patrick's secretary and the pair will grow closer next week when Theresa naively takes sympathy on the scheming headmaster. 


Speaking to Inside Soap, Sheffield said: "There is certainly a strange and unexpected chemistry between Patrick and Theresa.

"Initially I was a bit surprised when bosses put me and Jorgie together. But we are actually quite a funny pairing.

"Jorgie is a joy to work with and she is a comedy genius with impeccable timing. I often wonder how we manage to get through our scenes without laughing."


Upcoming episodes will see Patrick threaten his ex-partner Maxine Minniver's social services assessment after he concocts a plan with Theresa.

Although Patrick instructs Theresa to spy on Maxine and ensure that everything goes wrong for her, Theresa gets cold feet and ends up helping Maxine gain custody of Minnie.

Furious that his plan has backfired, Patrick takes drastic action that will have far more reaching consequences than he expected. 


Sheffield said: "Patrick is really angry when he finds out Theresa has betrayed him. But he needs to keep her on one side so he pretends that Maxine is taking Minnie away from him and plays it that he is really upset. Theresa completely falls for it and she ends up feeling sorry for him.

"Patrick knows that he has taken it all a step too far. I can't tell you what he does, but Maxine will have to face a legal hearing. 

"The outcome of the hearing is top-secret for now - but what I can say is that Patrick's plan backfires horribly, and the whole situation goes a lot further than he had ever planned."

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks will explore the effects of motor neurone disease in an upcoming storyline, as Patrick Blake reveals that he has been diagnosed with the incurable condition.

Patrick, played by Jeremy Sheffield, will reveal his illness to his secretary Theresa McQueen in emotional scenes airing early next month.


Regular Hollyoaks viewers were already aware that Patrick was hiding a health concern following a recent fall at the hospital, but he has so far kept quiet about what is wrong.

After confiding in Theresa, Patrick will continue to hide the truth from his estranged wife Maxine Minniver (Nikki Sanderson) to avoid threatening his chances of securing custody of their baby daughter Minnie. However, he will find it increasingly difficult to keep his secret as the storyline progresses.

Motor neurone disease is a fatal and rapidly progressive disorder that affects the brain and spinal cord. It attacks the nerves that control movement and can leave people locked in a failing body - unable to move, talk, and eventually, breathe. 

The condition kills five people every day in the UK - 30% within a year of diagnosis and more than 50% within two years.


Sheffield will be leaving Hollyoaks at the end of the storyline as the character of Patrick dies, although show bosses are keeping tight-lipped about the exact timing and circumstances of his exit.

Speaking of the new plot, Sheffield commented: "I'm honoured to have been involved in some of the show's biggest storylines over the last couple of years. I hope Patrick's upcoming journey will captivate people's hearts and minds.

"Patrick recognises his symptoms of MND, but he is in denial. Having seen his father deteriorate and die of the same illness, he is unable and unwilling to fully accept the truth. He endeavours to keep his diagnosis secret, as admitting the truth could jeopardise his chance of getting full custody of his beloved baby daughter Minnie. 

"For Patrick the idea of not being in control, of relinquishing his power is unthinkable and it will be interesting to see how the man who needs to control everything and everyone in his life copes with something that he cannot influence. Working with the Motor Neurone Disease Association has proved invaluable for researching this role."


Sally Light, Chief Executive of the MND Association, added: "It's been a great year for raising awareness of motor neurone disease. Following on from the success of the Ice Bucket Challenge last summer and the film release of The Theory of Everything, I'm sure that Hollyoaks will show the reality of living with MND on the small screen too.

"It's vital that we educate a young audience. Some of them will have done the Ice Bucket Challenge and now through the drama unfolding week by week will realise the devastating impact of MND and just why that was so important.

"I know of a family that sadly has experience of losing someone to MND and who has already recognised the subtle symptoms in Patrick as MND, which shows just how realistic Jeremy's portrayal is."

Hollyoaks fans will see Patrick tell Theresa the truth on Monday, April 6 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------

lizann (01-04-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks villain Patrick Blake may meet his match later this month as he starts to clash with newcomer Ben Bradley.

When Patrick (Jeremy Sheffield) returns from his holiday with Theresa McQueen, he is stunned to discover that his daughter Sienna has started dating Ben.

Determined as ever to control the lives of his family members, Patrick tells Sienna (Anna Passey) that Ben isn't the right man for her and manipulates her into breaking up with him.

It already seems like game over for Sienna's new romance when she dumps Ben (Ben Richards), but she is later given food for thought when she finds a letter at home which reveals that all of Patrick's inheritance will be awarded to Theresa and Minnie.

Tensions flare up between Patrick and Sienna again as a result, and with Ben not prepared to give up on his new girlfriend too easily, he interrupts their heated row by giving Sienna the opportunity to reunite with him and defy Patrick's wishes.

Just as Sienna makes plans to move in with Ben, there could be even more trouble to come when her daughter Nico spots Ben carrying women's magazines and decides to follow him. When Nico gets suspicious and accuses Ben of having another girlfriend, is she right?

----------

tammyy2j (16-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

patrick asks maxine to help him die

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Jeremy Sheffield has dropped some teasers about his upcoming exit from the show, promising that the death of Patrick Blake will have huge repercussions.

The actor hasn't yet filmed his final scenes, but fans will see Patrick leave our screens in the first week of January as the Channel 4 soap airs an unmissable set of episodes.

Patrick was diagnosed with motor neurone disease in April and has started to slowly deteriorate over the past few months as the incurable condition has taken hold.

The conclusion of the storyline will see Patrick die, but show bosses are keeping tight-lipped about the exact circumstances.

Speaking to Digital Spy this week, Sheffield explained: "There's a brilliant story leading up to me leaving, which is very complex. It would spoil it if I told you, but I can say that it's surprising but also rather shocking.

"It's going to be huge for the Blakes. What Patrick's exit does is set in place huge spinoff storylines that go on and on afterwards. They become massive and go on for a very long time, so the repercussions echo way down into the future."

Viewers have recently seen Patrick slip back into his old ways by starting to plot against his on-off partner Maxine Minniver (Nikki Sanderson).

Maxine has agreed to help Patrick die when he feels the time is right, but he has secretly left behind a sinister trail to frame her for murder once he has gone.

Reflecting on the dark plot, Sheffield added: "The idea of redemption was tempting for the producers, especially with Patrick having motor neurone disease and getting people's sympathy.

"We wanted to challenge the viewers to make them feel sorry for Patrick as he experiences this horrific disease, while also not ignoring the fact that this man is a certain person. 

"Of course we've now seen that twisted person coming back to the surface. Hopefully it will be a complex thing for the audience to have to think about in the build-up to me leaving. Do they like this man, do they feel sorry for him, do they hate him, do they want him to die? It'll hopefully be interesting for them to watch."

Sheffield was chatting to Digital Spy at the premiere screening of Late, a new short film starring former Hollyoaks and Coronation Street star Chris Fountain.

----------

tammyy2j (12-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

sad to see him die even despite his vile acts of abuse, good acting from him

----------


## Perdita

Patrick Blake's body could finally be discovered on Hollyoaks later this month, as the police return to the village armed with some new information.

Maxine Minniver will be horrified when she sees the authorities swoop in and head directly for the City Wall, revealing that they finally know where Patrick's corpse has been concealed.

Patrick has been hidden away in the wall since January after Maxine and her ex-boyfriend Darren Osborne realised they had to cover up the suspicious nature of his death.

However, after seven months of secrecy, Maxine finally slips up this month when she confesses her dark secret to her fiancÃ© Warren Fox. When he then reports back to Patrick's daughter Sienna, she calls the police.

Nikki Sanderson, who plays Maxine, told Soaplife: "He chips away at her and keeps asking questions. She believes he'll help her and make sure there's no chance that Patrick's body will ever be found.

"She thinks she has an ally and someone she can trust."

Discussing the tense moment that the police arrive, Sanderson added: "In that split second, she feels as though her life is over. She isn't a very strong person, but she'll fight tooth and nail for her freedom.

"She has to for the sake of her daughter Minnie."

With the stakes higher than ever, will the police find Patrick?

Hollyoaks airs these scenes on Tuesday, July 26 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

Digital Spy

----------

